# Special Screwdriver for Sennheiser Beltpack Repair



## gafftaper (May 3, 2016)

Does anyone know what the special screwdriver is called that you use to screw the Mic Jack in tight on a Sennheiser SK100G3 beltpack? It goes over the top of the jack and catches the two slots in the ring on the outside? I want to purchase one.


----------



## Chris15 (May 3, 2016)

I know it's not the answer you wanted, but the nut is the same as a 3.5mm panel mount connector generally available, so that should diversify supply sources.

I'd guess it's going to be some form of spider eyes like bit...


----------



## FMEng (May 4, 2016)

I've never actually seen a tool for that. I've always used small, sharp pointed, needle nose pliers. Maybe Xcelite L4G would work.


----------



## Chris15 (May 4, 2016)

The other thing that springs to mind is circlip pliers...


----------



## gafftaper (May 4, 2016)

I once saw a repair guy pull out a tool that looked like a nut driver and tighten one of them. Unfortunately I didn't get the name of the tool.


----------



## AudJ (May 4, 2016)

(Slotted) spanner nut driver

http://www.wihatools.com/screwdrivers/softfinish/spanner

Finding the one that fits will be the hard part. Good luck!


----------



## Chris15 (May 4, 2016)

Dammit I hate websites that do that - redirect me to a local version because they won't ship here.
What a shame it means I can't look at the product someone's trying to show me!

But that does look right, my guess would be it's an M4 thread, but I have to say I've never checked it against a standard nut...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 4, 2016)

My google-fu lead me here: https://www.muffwiggler.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=77539&highlight=
Mouser part # 382-0006


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrPinto (May 4, 2016)

http://spares.sennheiser.co.uk/evol...for-wireless-bodypack-socket-slotted-nut.html


----------



## JD (May 4, 2016)

Are they coming loose a lot? I have a number of those packs (and the prior generation) and early on, I spun them off using small needle nose and used a toothpick to smear a little loc-tight on them. Can's say I ever had to go back and tighten any. (Keep the loc-tight low on the threads as the mic jack needs to thread on and off.)


----------



## gafftaper (May 4, 2016)

DrPinto said:


> http://spares.sennheiser.co.uk/evol...for-wireless-bodypack-socket-slotted-nut.html


Wow! $44 pounds huh? No thanks.


----------



## Footer (May 4, 2016)

gafftaper said:


> Wow! $44 pounds huh? No thanks.



Yes, but that includes your VAT! Yes, I know, you didn't think you would get free VAT did ya?

VAT has always confused me and always will.


----------



## Chris15 (May 4, 2016)

Footer said:


> Yes, but that includes your VAT! Yes, I know, you didn't think you would get free VAT did ya?
> 
> VAT has always confused me and always will.



Not to derail this thread too much, but I'll take VAT or GST ANY day before I have to deal with the sales tax nightmare of the US.
At least I know what something is going to cost me before I get to paying for it...


----------



## DrPinto (May 5, 2016)

But it's a _genuine _service tool! If you don't want to spend the $67, you can always try this one...

http://www.fullcompass.com/prod/026125-Philmore-NT500


----------



## gafftapegreenia (May 5, 2016)

Ya know I bet with the right size tube that would be easy enough to make. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dionysus (May 6, 2016)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Ya know I bet with the right size tube that would be easy enough to make.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Or with a metalworking lathe you could make it easily.... Think I'll have to find someone to turn me one up... straightforward piece of turning with a little time in a mill and it would be perfect.


----------



## chausman (May 6, 2016)

Or if you're working in a school with a 3D printer. It'd probably only take about 5 minutes to draw one (if you have dimensions).


----------



## porkchop (May 7, 2016)

I personally would call that model number: "Large slotted screwdriver, a grinder, and time" , but as a whore for Wiha tools I fully support getting the right thing from them.


----------



## techieman33 (May 7, 2016)

chausman said:


> Or if you're working in a school with a 3D printer. It'd probably only take about 5 minutes to draw one (if you have dimensions).



The plastic from a 3D printer wouldn't be strong enough.


----------



## chausman (May 7, 2016)

techieman33 said:


> The plastic from a 3D printer wouldn't be strong enough.



Depends on the 3-D printer and how tight you need it to be


----------



## DrPinto (May 7, 2016)

Sounds like a lot of work just to save $5.60. Personally, I'd get the Philmore NT500 from Full Compass, but that's just me...


----------



## cekren (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello!

I was wondering if anybody knows of a tool that might work as well as Sennheiser's official part (514099) for tightening down the ring nuts (600357) on their ew-series SK transmitters? Nearly $60 without shipping for what appears to be a pretty simple device is a little out of my price range. A simple smalls lot headed screw doesn't seem to have the torque needed. Here is a link to the tool in question:

http://spares.sennheiser.co.uk/evol...for-wireless-bodypack-socket-slotted-nut.html

Thanks in advance!




Sennheiser 514099


Sennheiser 600357


----------



## GreyWyvern (Oct 19, 2017)

This thread should be of some help.
Special Screwdriver for Sennheiser Beltpack Repair


----------



## cekren (Oct 19, 2017)

My bad!! Wasn't having any luck on initial searches. That thread is perfect - thank you!


----------



## GreyWyvern (Oct 19, 2017)

No problem! It took me a couple tries to find it. I knew it had been discussed fairly recently. Glad I could help.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 15, 2018)

Thought that since this was similarly related I'd revive this thread, I've got a driver that fits the sennheiser packs, has anybody found a screwdriver/spanner that fits Shure's ULXD's nut on their belt packs? Its a much larger nut but has the same slot design. I can't seem to find anything.


https://www.fullcompass.com/prod/221142-shure-31a8140b-nut-for-ur1-ur1m-and-ulxd1


----------



## FMEng (Sep 16, 2018)

A really pointy pair of small, needle nose pliars should do the trick. Xcelite makes some for fine electronic work that would do the job.


----------



## josh88 (Sep 16, 2018)

That's likely what I'll keep doing since this is such a larger nut its not so bad. The cheap driver for the sennheisers was a game changer because that one is so small there was no good method.


----------



## venuetech (Sep 16, 2018)

https://www.wihatools.com/slotted-spanner-nut-drivers-softfinishr


----------



## Footer (Sep 16, 2018)

Back to the 3d printer thing... I could print you that if you gave me the dimensions... and yes... it would be strong enough.


----------

